# Courthouse



## The Barbarian (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 18, 2022)

Very good shot.....


----------



## ivanz (Jan 18, 2022)

Nice image


----------



## Rightwrong (Jan 18, 2022)

Cool Image.

Nice one.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 22, 2022)

Very nice shot! Is that Lewisville?


----------



## slat (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## enezdez (Jan 23, 2022)

I like the shot but what's going on in the sky?


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 29, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Very nice shot! Is that Lewisville?


Denton


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 30, 2022)

-

That building is so spooky… I will surely pay promptly
any parking ticket so not to go there!


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 30, 2022)

The Barbarian said:


> Denton


Ah, yes! I've been there too many times. Which reminds me, I have Jury Duty coming up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 30, 2022)

Some time ago, I talked them into letting me go up into the tower.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 30, 2022)

The clock mechanism:


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 30, 2022)

The escapement looks pretty much like you'd see on a smaller clock mechanism.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 30, 2022)

Wonderful set! I really like the clock mechanism.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 30, 2022)

The old courtroom:


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 30, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Wonderful set! I really like the clock mechanism.


Thanks.   Unfortunately, you have to go to the new courthouse out on the loop, not this beautiful old building.  The last time I checked, the County Judge still officed there; she told me she felt privileged to work there with so much history around her.    I told her how happy I was that the building people were so helpful when I wanted to get up in the clock tower.   

Her response; "Well they had better be."   Quite a contrast to the secretive and uncooperative public officials we often see these days.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 30, 2022)

A less eerie shot of the building:


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 1, 2022)

Nominated POTM


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 1, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> Nominated POTM


Thank you; I'm flattered.


----------

